# Rearrangement Concept



## Seabrook (May 11, 2007)

Here is my latest blog on Kenpo's Rearrangement concept:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


We can discuss further on this thread if you would like.



Jamie Seabrook


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2007)

Pasted from the article:

"The problem is that too many instructors introduce the rearrangement concept way too early in their students training. A beginner/intermediate student needs to work on mastering the required self-defense techniques in the ideal phase. When taught the ideal phase techniques properly, the student will eventually recognize how to graft into other ideal phase techniques, and deal with the what-if of self-defense techniques when learning the extensions. Through consistent and diligent practice, a student will reach a stage of spontaneity, whereby the rearrangement concept becomes ."



I say:

This is only a problem if the technique is your focus and not the priciples of motion. Identifying targets and moving from point of origin takes away the complexities of tweaking technique ideas.
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 11, 2007)

seabrook said:
			
		

> the student will eventually recognize how to graft into other ideal phase techniques, and deal with the what-if of self-defense techniques when learning the extensions.


 
Is this saying students learn to graft and "what-if" from the extensions? Not before that?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 11, 2007)

I partly agree, and partly don't. I think too many kenpo students get encouraged to step away from strict technical requirements befroe they own them. I.e., tailor basics such as stance, when they don't even grasp yet what an NB is, and the parts that are important. 

FLip side is, I want them to think on their feet. Often, this is where rearrangement comes in.

D.


----------



## jdinca (May 11, 2007)

I think a balance between both approaches works best with the emphasis placed on the techniques and the pedulum swinging based on the experience level of the student. Up until, oh, let's say purple belt, I want the student focused on the established techniques because they're designed to teach specific things and I feel that moving away from them can defeat the purpose of having them in the first place. Once a student gets to say, blue belt and they're now an intermediate student, you can start throwing more grafting and improvisation at them, while still making sure they learn the base material. At the brown belt level, improvisation should be emphasized, with the base material is still required to be perfected.

A generalization but it gets the point across.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 12, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I partly agree, and partly don't. I think too many kenpo students get encouraged to step away from strict technical requirements befroe they own them. I.e., tailor basics such as stance, when they don't even grasp yet what an NB is, and the parts that are important.
> 
> FLip side is, I want them to think on their feet. Often, this is where rearrangement comes in.
> 
> D.


I'm not saying I don't grasp it yet, but what is an NB?
Sean


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 4, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Is this saying students learn to graft and "what-if" from the extensions? Not before that?


 
No, I didn't want to make it sound that way.

Students can learn, for example, if Delayed Sword goes wrong, to graft right into Sword of Destruction should the opponent throw the left hand punch if width was not cancelled. 

My point was more that teaching "what-ifs" can be quite detrimental to students in the beginning stages of learning because they need to work on mastering the ideal phase techniques before "what-iffing" to death. The what-if stage is already a part of the extensions anyway, and grafting can come easy once students have learned the ideal phase techniques.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 4, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm not saying I don't grasp it yet, but what is an NB?
> Sean


 
Neutral Bow


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> No, I didn't want to make it sound that way.
> 
> Students can learn, for example, if Delayed Sword goes wrong, to graft right into Sword of Destruction should the opponent throw the left hand punch if width was not cancelled.
> 
> My point was more that teaching "what-ifs" can be quite detrimental to students in the beginning stages of learning because they need to work on mastering the ideal phase techniques before "what-iffing" to death. The what-if stage is already a part of the extensions anyway, and grafting can come easy once students have learned the ideal phase techniques.


 

Got it.  Full agreement here.


----------



## bgore1966 (Jun 16, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> Here is my latest blog on Kenpo's Rearrangement concept:
> 
> http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


 
Jamie,I have read the blog entry and it is very well thought out and presented. Good job at that. The problem is that is solely based on your opinion and it is not actualy based on anything that Ed left behind for us. I do recal that he stated numerous times that if you are looking for all the master key movements of the system you need not look further than Yellow Belt techniques. basically as much as I respect your opinion it is a disservice to present this in a context that implys it to be fact. Please let it be known that it is merely your opinion. As educated and skilled as you are I would tread lightly when speaking for the man.Thank you,Bobby G


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 16, 2007)

Seabrook said:


> No, I didn't want to make it sound that way.
> 
> Students can learn, for example, if Delayed Sword goes wrong, to graft right into Sword of Destruction should the opponent throw the left hand punch if width was not cancelled.
> 
> My point was more that teaching "what-ifs" can be quite detrimental to students in the beginning stages of learning because they need to work on mastering the ideal phase techniques before "what-iffing" to death. The what-if stage is already a part of the extensions anyway, and grafting can come easy once students have learned the ideal phase techniques.


 
I agree the "what if" stage is built into the extension but don't forget it is inherently taught in the Yellow Belt techniques as well. Take the example you noted with Delayed Sword & Sword of Destruction. You also have the "what if" the attacker throws a left punch and I do an inward block on the outside of the left....Aggressive Twins (or Alternating Maces). What is I am not fast enough and after he pushes me (Ie Aggressive Twins or Alternating Maces) he grabs me and pulls me in...Mace of Aggression, not to mention it shows the inward motion (block) moving forward. 

Like an old friend told me.."It's like Prego Spaghetti Sauce...it's in there"


----------

